# Hey



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi I'm from Alaska and I'm 15 turning 16  I joined this site because I have 2 mice, both girls so I have questions to ask and would like to meet other people who own mice


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

:welcome1 to FMB! Glad to have someone from Alaska


----------



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

ah, that old, lol! ignore my other post. hi!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome from a German! How is the weather in Alaska today? What temps do you have there?
Do not hesitate to ask questions about keeping mice whenever you want.

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

In the morning it was pretty cold out and I had to stand outside waiting for the bus :/ but by the afternoon its not too bad.


----------

